# Kangetech nano tank + Kbox



## franco2235 (17/4/15)

Hi all, looking to get myself a kangetech nano tank and and kbox, anyone with stock?


----------



## rogue zombie (17/4/15)

franco2235 said:


> Hi all, looking to get myself a kangetech nano tank and and kbox, anyone with stock?



Vape Club has in stock http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/atomisers-the-part-that-produces-the-vapour
http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/p...upplies-the-power/products/kbox-by-kangertech


----------



## franco2235 (17/4/15)

Thanks will check it


----------

